# Allow me to introduce myself



## fangmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

I am Fangmaster which is a handle I picked up while working a night job because it seemed like I got up as the sun was setting and was climbing into bed in the basement as the sun came up. Like the song says very day really is Halloween. I do up the house and yard each year with homemade props, sometimes simple, sometimes not. I have a place where all I do is work on the props for the coming season. I started a web site to help express the purpose and intent of my more morbid amusements. Please visit but remember I recently started it and there is very little content at this time. http://home.comcast.net/~fotd_000/index.htm I am really looking forward to speaking with like minded individuals. 
 
Fangmaster


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome and the start of your site rocks great design work.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;









Welcome aboard like minded Halloween fan!
Many of us have put up Halloween Home Haunting sites to celebrate and share passion! 
Good luck with yours - Your haunt site looks good from the start!!


----------

